# Smoking a review cigar



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some pics of me reviewing a cigar for the Rookie Review Panel, but you have to wait for the review to find out what it was and the score


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

you tease..nice pics


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn, you smoked it down much farther than I did with either of mine. Nice!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Good looking smoke,cute dog*


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I smoked one for the IL review board and it looked quite a bit like that one.

When's your review coming out?


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Plan is to post them all in one thread on the first.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I say padron 2000 maduro


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Bad guess Joe LOL.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

I have smoked both of mine! Only one of them had the tooth like your pics!


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

So- the dog was taking the pictures of you, and then you took the pictures of the cigar and the dog? I guess 601green label.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

I think the dog was thinking" stuff that camera cigar boy"


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice pics Frank. can't wait for the review


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

pretty cool Frank...the exhale shots are kinda weird....looks like you're high! Must be a great stick! LOL


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Yep, got mine smoked and they looked pretty much like that too.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Nice smoke ring in pic 5


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> pretty cool Frank...the exhale shots are kinda weird....looks like you're high! Must be a great stick! LOL


Yeah I took the first two and thought damn I looked F uped withmy eyes closed so took a couple more and made sure I had them open LOL


----------



## boxer757 (Apr 18, 2007)

I was with Joe, I thought it looked like a padron 3000 maduro or some x000. Hmmm wonder what it was...


----------

